# Smoking a lamb, one piece at a time.



## biaviian (Jun 15, 2017)

I am going to be getting a lamb soon, butchered, with the intention of smoking every piece of meat.  Besides the rack, leg and shoulder, has anybody smoked a cut?  I haven't decided how I want it butchered.  Any suggestions?


----------

